# Warm day



## DeniseJP (Apr 2, 2009)

Dipper is my 23 year old Morgan and Weatherly's mom. Shewas a retired show horse and broodmare before I got her as my riding horse while I was waiting for Weatherly to mature.

Today was 65 degrees Fahrenheit here and sunny so I tacked her up and took a long trail ride. The bloodroots are flowering in the woods - there are lots of birds nesting and Dipper was ready to run when I let her go. She is such a fun horse and very willing - she often looks disappointed if I am not ready to ride.

Of course, the next few days are supposed to be rainy, snowy and cold so I am glad I took the time to take advantage of a nice day after work.

Juno and Axel got their turnout time, too and were happy to play and binky about. Juno is never happy to go back to her cage - she usually thumps a hind foot at me to let me know she is not happy so I try to brush her and give her some cuddle time before she goes back.

Denise


----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow! 23 years old! How old do horses usually live? Do you have any photos of her?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 3, 2009)

We currently know a horse that is 33 years old and another that is 34. That's old! Usually around 25 to 30 years depending upon the breed, health, and care. 

The oldest horse recorded was over 50 I think. There's a quarter horse out there that is currently 45. There was an article on him in the AQHA journal a couple of months ago. 

I'm glad you got to go ride. It was near 70 here today! and now we're hearing snow is on its way for Monday..... It's no wonder everyone we know is sick!

A good and healthy horse at 23 is a great pleasure horse! Morgans are so pretty! They just aren't real big here in Quarter Horse country LOL!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 4, 2009)

My horse is 24-25ish. 
She's still active as I'm told she's been. lol. 
I can take her over small jumps, run barrels, gallop her, etc. Everything. She used to be an endurance horse so she has good stamina and stuff like that. 

She must think my workouts are easy lol. 

Emily


----------



## firebird96ta (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh, yippee! I was hoping there were other horse people on RO! WOO!!!:biggrin2:

Isn't it great to have those warm spring days when you can take your horse out and enjoy it before winter takes over again? I've got to get off the computer and get out to the barn too, it's supposed to snow monday. :X


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 4, 2009)

I have to get some good pictures of Dipper. In her earlier days she showed at the national level in park harness and under saddle... Weatherly is her daughter and I am hoping having her mom around is showing Weatherly a few things...Weatherly does not mind wearing the tack and is focusing better when I work her on the long lines...

Dipper is great - she LOVES to be ridden and pouts if I do not take her out for a ride on the nice days. She is happy to walk along on a loose rein but is very sensitive to the bit and leg. 

I like how I can put her on the crossties and she is content to be groomed - when I bridle her she opens her mouth for the bit and lowers her head so I can get the crownpiece over her ears... and she likes to graze after the ride, when she is back in her halter.

I knew a lady with a 54 year old horse...I worked with a couple of 40+ year old ponies that were still being ridden so I hope Dipper has a long way to go...

Denise


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes, you should post some pictures of your horsies Denise! lol. I want to see them! 

I'm going trail riding tomorrow up here in the mountains of Leavenworth, WA. It's going to be so beautiful. I'm taking my camera and I can't wait! I just hope I don't get a small horse or pony. I want a big one lol. 

Emily


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow! Another horse and bunny lover! quite a few of us! I've gotten out a few times with my old appy, Phoenix he's 24 solid red dun(no spots). He's registered appy but i can't read his freeze tag to pull up his papers. My friend needed a good home for him, because she wanted to get a new younger show horse. 
and I've had Jasmine out once or twice bareback and she's a 16 year old bay arabian rescue case
This is Jasmine: 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v209/AyaSora/PC100006.jpg
This is Phoenix:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v209/AyaSora/PC100013.jpg
the other horses aren't mine, they're the farm owners, she's got 6 and I've got my two out there. Hey, maybe we can all meet up once some day and go for a trail ride together! I've got over 200 acres that I can wander on up here on 'my' farm(where my horses are)


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 5, 2009)

Your horses are cute, Blaze! 
Here's my girl....well I lease her, but I call her mine lol. It's so much easier to do so. lol. 
















This picture is from a couple summers ago: 





I think she'd be lots prettier if she had a bath and got nice and pretty. lol. 

Emily


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 5, 2009)

*Blaze_Amita wrote: *


> Wow! Another horse and bunny lover! quite a few of us! I've gotten out a few times with my old appy, Phoenix he's 24 solid red dun(no spots). He's registered appy but i can't read his freeze tag to pull up his papers. My friend needed a good home for him, because she wanted to get a new younger show horse.
> and I've had Jasmine out once or twice bareback and she's a 16 year old bay arabian rescue case
> This is Jasmine:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v209/AyaSora/PC100006.jpg
> ...


Love your horses - the bay looks at lot like my Shetland, Nefertiti (an appropriate name for her since she thinks she is the queen here!).


I have a friend in Glens Falls - he is a doctor there and we haved camped with him and his wife and kids in the Adirondacks and Temagami, Canada.

Trail riding sounds good to me - Dipper loves going out and exploring - we are supposed to be back up to 51 later today (insomnia strikes me tonight) so I hope to be out and about!

Found a Western saddle so I am hoping when I get Weatherly broke, I can get hubby to ride Dipper - he is not a horse person but did great on a trail ride in the Dominican Republic last year - by the end of the 2 hour trail ride, I turned around to see him galloping like Clint Eastwood in his western movies!

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 5, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Your horses are cute, Blaze!
> Here's my girl....well I lease her, but I call her mine lol. It's so much easier to do so. lol.
> 
> 
> ...



She's very pretty, Emily!:biggrin2: I like her Appy pattern.

Denise


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 5, 2009)

*firebird96ta wrote: *


> Oh, yippee! I was hoping there were other horse people on RO! WOO!!!:biggrin2:
> 
> Isn't it great to have those warm spring days when you can take your horse out and enjoy it before winter takes over again? I've got to get off the computer and get out to the barn too, it's supposed to snow monday. :X



Where abouts are you in Indiana? 

There's a thread about my horse Dakota on here.... he's been sick 

We have 2 QH... we love our horses! 

Denise..... Pokie (the mare we have) eats the trail if we take her out..... :rollseyesKota just watches EVERYTHING..... he loves looking at stuff... smelling stuff and he usually comes out of a new area with dirt up his nose from it LOL!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 5, 2009)

Don't have a horse but I see some in a field on the way home from work. It is RIGHT next to the road so I can see them up close and personal!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Denise


----------



## pinksalamander (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm so jealous, I want to ride again!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 5, 2009)

The horses I see look like this one...


----------



## pinksalamander (Apr 5, 2009)

JadeIcing wrote:


> The horses I see look like this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a Kinsky?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 5, 2009)

No idea. If I go by my Schleich toysit is a Palomino!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 5, 2009)

DEFINITELY a palomino. Looks like a quarter horse also. (You can have palomino coloring in many horses). 

Lexi started riding on palominos. Dakota's daddy is a chocolate palomino. Looks something like this:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 5, 2009)

I need to try and get pics of the ones I see. :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 5, 2009)

DO! I love looking at horses.

While we were at horse fair this weekend, we got to see so many breeds! I love them all.

It's funny tho, cause there are big horses (clydesdales - budweiser horses) that are like bunnies...... gentle giants.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 5, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> DO! I love looking at horses.
> 
> While we were at horse fair this weekend, we got to see so many breeds! I love them all.
> 
> It's funny tho, cause there are big horses (clydesdales - budweiser horses) that are like bunnies...... gentle giants.


I will have to go every weekend! 


http://www.thebige.com/horseshow/index.html

Our 2009 Horse Show schedule has changed. Saddlebreds, Hackneys and Morgans will show September 17 - 20. Please note that the show starts one day before the start of the fair. Our Draft Horse Show will take place during the second weekend, September 24 - 27. We are pleased to announce that the Jumper Division will return to our Hunter Show which will take place September 30 - October 4.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 5, 2009)

Our State Fair shows are before, during and after. County Fair is in July.

The Hoosier Horse Fair (this weekend) is more of a big demonstration, merchandise and clinics...... so much fun! 

I also think I kissed about a zillion noses!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yay, horsey chat! I know I LOVE that it is so warm and sunny again. I'm loving being able to hack out when the weather is so gorgeous. It is a nice change to freezing in the winter!

This is my baby, Smokey (AKA Eeyore, AKA Champion the Wonder Horse)







He may be Irish Draft, but he travels at the speed of light I tells ya






My view from the top:biggrin2:






Kisses for my baby


----------



## firebird96ta (Apr 5, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Where abouts are you in Indiana?



Down south...between Evansville and Jasper...PLEASE tell me you're close, there isn't anyone for me to ride with around here! 

LOVE the palominos. I had 4 growing up and technically have 4 now, the 2 appy's, the 2yo, and the Belgian. I don't want to hijack the thread, but since this seems to be an appy-friendly group and like any 'horse mom' I love showing off my 'kids', here's my boys:

My love, Drifter, would probably get along great with Bo's Kota; he's a real character, too:











The other Appy, Shiloh:






The 2yo, Justin, when we got him last year:






And Justin this past fall (he's really come a long way):






The yearling mule Ollie, who I got for Christmas but can't seem to connect with so we've found him a new home he'll be moving to this month:






And the most recent member of our herd, John, an 18hh+ Belgian:











This week (hopefully), I'll be bringing another 2yo home in order to geld him and start his ground training and re-home (he's in a bad situation and his owners want rid of him), his name is Spike:






My barn is always full, lol!


----------



## firebird96ta (Apr 5, 2009)

All of your horses are beautiful but I hafta say: Bunnies_rule, your Smokey is GORGEOUS! I've always had a soft spot for greys!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 5, 2009)

Nope, Sorry! we're just north of Indianapolis! I know exactly where Jasper is! and of course Evansville... umm...... how old are you? 

I love all the horses! and aren't they just so sweet? 

Is Justin a creamello?


----------



## firebird96ta (Apr 5, 2009)

Indy's only 4 hours away...lol! And as far as age, we'll just say I'm old enough to know better but still too young to care :biggrin2:

Naw, he's just regular palomino. He has several light palo's in his recent lineage. No cremellos, though, although he does get really light in the winter. I think he'll darken a bit more this summer (fingers crossed).


Thanks for the compliments; they are big sweeties, but they can be a handful especially at suppertime, lol.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 5, 2009)

OKY DOKEY! I asked because I have kids and they are in 4H and then we know a lot of horsey people around. 

My father inlaw had one cremello one time. It was so funny cause everyone freaked that it was "white" and most likely "albino"...... but cremellos are actually great!

However, I love the pals, choc. pals, and all that. Such gorgeous horses.... 

Pokie (red dun) is really light tho..... kinda faulted for it sometimes but she's prettier than most red duns.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 6, 2009)

*firebird96ta wrote: *


> All of your horses are beautiful but I hafta say: Bunnies_rule, your Smokey is GORGEOUS! I've always had a soft spot for greys!



Aww thank you!Greys are beautiful when they are clean, however unfortunately for me Smokey _loves _to roll and so is generally covered in either mud or stable stains the vast majority of the time.:grumpy:One time I actually didn't recognise him in the field because he was so covered in mud he looked like a completely different horse.:disgust::biggrin2:

I love your new guy, Spike. I've always had a soft spot for chestnuts!I actually almost bought one once but sadly he failed his vetting.However, I ended up with Smokey, so everything turned out well!


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 6, 2009)

I always wanted a palomino - still waiting. 

Love the Belgian, too - I had a rescue Belgian that was such a sweet and wonderful horse until she passed from an odd disease for a Belgian to have...

I have to get pics.....

Denise


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 6, 2009)

My very first horse was a palomino. I was about 1 year old tho LOL! He was 17 hands high and hated men! Mom and us girls could ride him all we wanted. My sister was 4 and jumped him on small jumps!! 

I like quarter horses best, but I'd really like a larger horse for me..... something like a big mammoth mule! that's what I really want for a trail horse! 

I'd also like to have a haflinger for a cart!! they are so cute!


----------



## trailsend (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm glad I came to this thread! I really enjoyed looking at pictures of everyone's horses They are all beautiful. 30 is the oldest horse I've ever ridden. He was great, his name was Lee... my school horse. 

My horses are 13 and 6. Here is a picture of our Haflinger - Wrambler. He's 14.2 hh


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 6, 2009)

My daughter wants to visit! She and I both fell in love with Wrambler! :hearts:

It's good to see everyone's horses! We love ours!


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 6, 2009)

I have to take pics when I get back from taking Benn to work....

Denise


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 6, 2009)

Here's Kota on Saturday enjoying some grass in the sunshine! 






and a baby quarter horse colt at the farm where he's staying. This guy is SO CUTE! I love him.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 6, 2009)

I'll put up the pictures from trail riding yesterday, soon. 

I had fun, but we just walked the whole time and I like trotting and cantering, lol. I rode a Bay QH gelding named Valentine. 
The people said he needed a pushy rider, but it wasn't hard for me to get him to trot. It was difficult to get him to walk faster though. He had like a collected walk and I wanted an extended walk. lol. 

What pretty horses everyone has!  

Emily


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow, we sorta twisted this thread and highjacked it! SORRY! I think we're all so happy to find other horse lovers, and the weather getting better so we can spend time with them!

Emily, sounds like a retired western pleasure horse...... nice slow, gentle walks, trots that don't look like more than a walk and jogs that look like they're trotting LOL!


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 8, 2009)

I think the thread is evolving in a cool way... I have some pics posted on Freedom's thread - have to download more pics tomorrow....

Can't wait to hear about everyone's horses and horse stories!

Denise


----------

